
Completely Silent Computer - OrgNet
https://tp69.blog/2018/04/17/completely-silent-computer/
======
mcv
_" It’s totally silent — 0dB."_

That's not how the dB scale works, though. It's a logarithmic scale, so even
negative values can still represent a minuscule amount of sound. And absolute
silence is impossible because there's always going to be some background
noise. But as long as the computer is quieter than the background noise,
you're fine.

In any case, interesting project. I built my first silent PC 11 years ago;
it's still working, but not as silent as it was back then. A built a
replacement last year and it's much quieter, but still not a silent as the
build from the article.

Hooking everything up to external heat sinks has always seemed like the most
obvious solution to move beyond the really quiet fans and internal
(semi)passive cooling, but it's way too much work for my taste. Glad to see
someone has done it.

Looks really stylish too.

